# 84 quantum wagon fuel injected



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

im in the process of buying an 84 b2 5spd, and would like more info on engine size, hp ratios, and whether or not this is a synchro wagon or 2wd. car has 155xxx, is fairly straight body, no leaks. would it be a good candidate for a vr swap?
thanks all in advance for the help!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

1984, not a syncro, it is front wheel drive. 
Sure.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

sounds great. i also will be looking for some coils for this quantum, anyone know where i can find some online? or dirt cheap on here?
thanks!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Since the Quantum was not a sports car, you will have to make your own suspension mods. You 'may' be able to use Audi 4000 2wd stuff for the front, there was some lowered springs way back in the '80's but the rears might not work; Sedan vs Wagon.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

how would i be able to find that out?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_how would i be able to find that out?



Search the interweb on German VW sites, measure, measure, measure, cut, weld, etc.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

would it be easier/cheaper to bag it?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbowler1986)*

Do it and tell us.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Bag it! Or you can check out 2Bennett. They make Audi 4000 coils and can do a custom rear if you need it.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

http://www.europeanperformanceproducts.com/
Email this company. I have exchanged some emails with them at it appears as though they can get stuff for these cars. Make sure to specify what you have. 1984 Passat/Santana/Quantum wagon and which motor is in it. I beleive they can get you just springs, or if you want a cup kit, or even some coilovers specific to your vehicle.

Edit: Just looked at your profile....are you really a mechanic?


_Modified by DubbinChris at 10:18 PM 11-5-2009_


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

sweet thanks ill check them out!
and yes i am a mechanic. just not an auto mechanic.
i work at the bowling alley on base as one.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbowler1986)*

ok. so heres an update. i think i will be goin with a cup kit from european performance products, and as soon as i get the car, i will post pics and update on the projects i have in mind for this beautiful vehicle. im really hoping to do a vr swap in the future as well! has anyone done a vr swap?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_ok. so heres an update. i think i will be goin with a cup kit from european performance products, and as soon as i get the car, i will post pics and update on the projects i have in mind for this beautiful vehicle. im really hoping to do a vr swap in the future as well! has anyone done a vr swap? 

Hopefully you emailed them directly and didn't try to order something off their site. They don't list anything for these cars but can get it if you email them. I've already been in conctact with them and received some quote for my QSW.

Also just my .02, but if you list your occupation on a car forum as being a mechanic then pretty much everyone is going to assume that you're an auto mechanic.


_Modified by DubbinChris at 5:39 PM 11-12-2009_


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

yes i did email them directly and got a quote for a cup kit. they were very quick in responding and gave me a quote right away!


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

so does anyone know if i do a vr6 swap if i have to change the motor mounts in the quantum, or would the engine bolt right in?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_so does anyone know if i do a vr6 swap if i have to change the motor mounts in the quantum, or would the engine bolt right in?

The engine is _not_ going to bolt right in. You will have to build the motor mounts and the engine-transmission adapter plate. You'll also need to relocate the starter and figure out your manifold routing.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

What he said. Just do the audi 5-cyl turbo swap. Way easier and it's a much more reliable engine, in my opinion, of course.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

amd the audi will just fit right in? no modifications?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*

Well, you need the pass side tie rod that's bent to clear the turbo, and you need to mount up an intercooler, but otherwise it's the easiest swap out there, as far as I've been able to tell. I've been planning on one for a QSW for years. Just never found a good QSW to do it on and now my QSW is too nice to mess with it. But somewhere down the road....


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Something I don't think we asked is what engine it currently has. The 84 could have the 4-cylinder in it. In that case the 5-cyl swap will need a transmission and subframe also....that'll complicate things.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_amd the audi will just fit right in? no modifications?

I'm in the process of doing this to a QSW right now. Scroll down on the main page to see my poorly updates build thread. I also have a more updated build thread on motorgeek as folks there actually seem interested in it. 
Anyway, if your Quantum is originally a 5cyl then it should drop right in after removal of most of the battery tray. I sourced my motor from an Audi 5000 turbo. Make sure you get the ECM and engine harness from the donor car. The 5KT downpipe is very close to the frame of the car and would need to be modified some or you could take a BFH to the frame rail. Another solution is to us the UrQuattro downpipe which is what I'm doing but those are getting hard to come by.
As above the VR6 can be placed in there, but you're really going to rack up some $$ buying the proper adapter, flywheel, and starter from 034. Also the adapter plate is only to adapt the motor to a 5cyl trans, so if you're not already 5cyl you're buying that stuff and subframe too. 
IIRC the 4cyl motor mounts to the subframe and the 5cyl has tabs coming off the frame of the car for motor mounts. Going from 5cyl to 4 is a matter of a new subframe but going the other direction is much more than bolt it. You'll need to fabricate said tabs.
So pop that hood and count the spark plugs and tell us what's in there. We should be able to help guide you a little more.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_So pop that hood and count the spark plugs

Nice.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

i believe it is a 4cyl engine. but already has a 5spd


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*

You're in tough shape then. You can do the Corrado G60 swap but it'll require modifying things to fit longitudinally. Or you can get a longitudinal 16V setup from the UK (hard to get and expensive to ship). Or you can Go 5-cylinder and have the mounting tabs made up and then source the 5-cyl transmission. Might be a good idea to grab a whole Audi 5000 turbo parts car for that. Lots of options for the 4-cyl, all of which require a bunch of work/money.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

as of right now i think ill skip on the mods for it as i did a very shallow look up on carfax(i didnt pay the money) and it says this vehicle is a 1982 quantum deluxe


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_as of right now i think ill skip on the mods for it as i did a very shallow look up on carfax(i didnt pay the money) and it says this vehicle is a 1982 quantum deluxe

I don't really see how that info from carfax changes anything.








That cup kit you said you're ordering should really make this thing look and ride nice...


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_ Or you can get a longitudinal 16V setup from the UK (hard to get and expensive to ship). 

I had a 16v Longitudinal intake manifold shipped to me from Germany for a little over $100, and that included purchase price too.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_i believe it is a 4cyl engine.

Seriously man...just open the hood and look.








Or post a picture of the engine bay and we'll tell you.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_ but already has a 5spd









The 5 speed for the 5 cylinder is different than the 5 speed for the 4 cylider...

_Modified by DubbinChris at 5:23 PM 11-19-2009_

_Modified by DubbinChris at 5:24 PM 11-19-2009_


_Modified by DubbinChris at 5:25 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

no the cup kit im still gonna do. engine wise, im gonna hold off on. the cup kit says itll drop it 45mm-55mm which is like 3-3 1/2 in. should be pretty sweet!
car is not yet in my possession, but as soon as i can i will get pics up.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_no the cup kit im still gonna do. engine wise, im gonna hold off on. the cup kit says itll drop it 45mm-55mm which is like 3-3 1/2 in. should be pretty sweet!
car is not yet in my possession, but as soon as i can i will get pics up.

1" = 25.4mm
So 45mm = 1.77"
and 55mm = 2.17"


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

That'll make a nice difference. Look and handling. As long as you don't have to drive on the potholes like we have here on the Cape....


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_ the cup kit im still gonna do. .

What kind of price did they give you on the cup kit.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

no not too many potholes out here thank god. my golf is lowered on cut springs which i hate and didnt do, so i hit a tiny rock and the whole car shakes lol.


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

the price they gave me was roughly $830~ and $132 for shipping to the states.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*

That's not too bad really. ^^


----------



## vwbowler1986 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

better than the price i got from 2bennet for a suspension system. that was $1200+ not including s/h


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwbowler1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbowler1986* »_better than the price i got from 2bennet for a suspension system. that was $1200+ not including s/h

Yeah, they're sure proud of their stuff. I got a barely used setup from an Audi Coupe GT that I'm gonna adapt...only cost me $400 and that included the blasted and powdercoated front strut housings with the coilovers already installed and the Koni adjustables (rears probably will have to be swapped out). Lucked out.


_Modified by JohnBarleyCorn at 2:17 PM 11-25-2009_


----------

